# Keep your damn dog on a leash



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

I'm on my way home from work, a quick stop at the store for a bottle of merlot, then rolling on down the road at about 38mph in a 35 zone.
There is a couple people walking down the sidewalk with their dogs.
Suddenly, one of them damn dogs darts into the street right in front.
There is another car to my left.  I hit the brakes, swerve to the left as far as I can without hitting the other car.
The girl screams.
I never hear or feel the thump of hitting the dog.  I have no idea how I managed to miss it, but I did.  I guess I swerved just enough and slowed down just enough to not turn that dog into a bloody lump.
Keep your damned dog on a leash if it's too damn stupid to stay out of the street.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

Damn, it's not your fault, so try not to lose sleep over it. People forget to easily, these laws are to protect the pets as much as anything.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

We have leash laws in the big city.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

I didn't need the adrenaline rush of just about getting in an accident.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

Understand that, and the owner was not only irresponsible with respect to the safety of their pet, but with respect to your safety and other drivers (what might have happened) and possibly pedestrians. Obviously they don't care much about their pet, not to mention human life. No glibness meant by previous comment. Leash laws aren't just for keeping dogs off people's property (no shit) -- they're for the safety of the public, in more ways than one.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 22, 2009)

No kidding. My kids run blindly after anything that gets away...pets, dogs, anything. It could have been the kid that got hit.

I'm equally intolerant of assholes who won't put a leash on their dog.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Understand that, and the owner was not only irresponsible with respect to the safety of their pet, but with respect to your safety and other drivers (what might have happened) and possibly pedestrians. Obviously they don't care much about their pet, not to mention human life. No glibness meant by previous comment. Leash laws aren't just for keeping dogs off people's property (no shit) -- they're for the safety of the public, in more ways than one.



Personally, I don't know what the leash laws are in this city.  I know we have some, I just don't know what they are.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Personally, I don't know what the leash laws are in this city.  I know we have some, I just don't know what they are.



If there is a leash law, the basic idea is that the dog can't be off the owner's property with one. Case closed.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Understand that, and the owner was not only irresponsible with respect to the safety of their pet, but with respect to your safety and other drivers (what might have happened) and possibly pedestrians. Obviously they don't care much about their pet, not to mention human life. No glibness meant by previous comment. Leash laws aren't just for keeping dogs off people's property (no shit) -- they're for the safety of the public, in more ways than one.
> ...



Well, if they try to sue you, look into it and find out what they are. If they broke them, then any intelligent judge would allow you to counter sue.


----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I'm on my way home from work, a quick stop at the store for a bottle of merlot, then rolling on down the road at about 38mph in a 35 zone.
> There is a couple people walking down the sidewalk with their dogs.
> Suddenly, one of them damn dogs darts into the street right in front.
> There is another car to my left.  I hit the brakes, swerve to the left as far as I can without hitting the other car.
> ...



I agree.  I was thinking about this the other night when I saw my neighbors out walking with their three dogs, none of them on a leash.  You just never know when they're going to bolt.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



Why would they try and sue me?


----------



## del (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



you're kidding, right?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I've seen people sure for less.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



How can they sue me for *not* hitting the dog?
Same question goes to del.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



They didn't need the adrenaline rush of just about getting their dog killed.... 
Seriously, you could call the Health Dept. or the Police Dept. and report the incident, especially if you have an idea of the address of the owner. At the least, a complaint notice would be sent advising them of the law, and a further violation would probably result in a summons.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Don't know, but I'm sure they could try.


----------



## Annie (May 22, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> We have leash laws in the big city.



I'm not in the 'big city' but close enough to be aware. I'm in burbs. Everyone has a dog, damn near. I wouldn't think to let my precious out without a leash, any more than I'd walk her without a doo doo bag. Not only for good neighbor reason, but also the $300 fine.  Seriously, the dog needs walking, if we didn't cooperate for picking up doo doo, disease would likely break out.


----------



## del (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



do you really need me to walk you through the history of completely ludicrous lawsuits that succeeded? really?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



All you need to remember is: \

McDonald's .... HOT coffee ... drive thru ... and an idiot.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Good point, I should have stopped, got their name, then sued them for almost causing a heart attack.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I'm certified in CPR....


----------



## del (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



it's never too late, call my office at 1-800-SCUMBAG

operators are standing by; have your credit card handy

1-800-SCUMBAG

1-800-SCUMBAG

call before midnight


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You want me, don't you?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




Just tryin' to be helpful.... LOL


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



I know.


----------



## WillowTree (May 22, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...








they can sue you til the cows come home, but unless they can prove harm they won't win..


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



And the attorneys still make money.


----------



## brewerboy (May 24, 2009)

Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man


----------



## DamnYankee (May 24, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man




Well, why don't you go hit them yourself?


----------



## strollingbones (May 24, 2009)

leash them all..dogs and kids....i really hate to see leashed kids but a friend and mine nearly ran over a kid....she was going ...why does that mailbox have fucking feathers on it...when we slowed to see...just as little chief darts from the back of the mailbox....into road...we did get to see grandpa beat his ass however lol....but damn i was driving and never noticed the feathers on top of the mailbox


----------



## brewerboy (May 24, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man
> ...



Dont tempt me


----------



## Gunny (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I didn't need the adrenaline rush of just about getting in an accident.



Nothing like the adrenaline rush of being out on a run and getting charged by a pit bull.  And as Murphy would have it, one of the extremely rare times my wife was with me because she chose that day to get into her annual, 1 time then quit running craze.

So I couldn't even run.


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man



Do pomeranians actually qualify as dogs?


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't need the adrenaline rush of just about getting in an accident.
> ...



Shit man, you just reminded me of when that happened to me.  I was 21, recently out of the service, so I was still running back then.  Got charged by a pitbull, took me completely by surprise.  I thought I broke my hand when I punched him.  Hit him hard enough to make him sort of back down though.  He didn't jump at me again, but he kept threatening to until I backed out of his territory.


----------



## Gunny (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



This one charged out of a garage.  We were on the other side of the street.  The punkass teenager the dog belonged to thought it was rather funny.  I told him if he didn't call off his dog I was going to kill it and he was next.

I guess he believed me.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man
> ...



They're stomp dogs.

I have a boxer that would looooove to play with them ...


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

Haha, since we're exchanging stories about being chased by dogs, heres mine.

I was in 8th grade, over some 3 day weekend right smack dab in the middle of wrestling season. Sure enough I was 7 pounds over-weight so I slapped a couple trashbags on and ran my little ass off.

Sure enough, kind of like you guys are saying, a big ass German Shepard came out of nowhere. I mean nowhere!  I wasnt in anyones yard, just running on the street, but I guess that motherfucker thought I was in his territory, cause he charged me like an animal possessed.

The only thing I had in my favor was the backback with about 10-15 pounds of weights in it, which I was planning to use as soon as he caught up with me. I made it about a block and was getting ready to turn around and go to work, but suddenly he backed off. He ran back a couple yards and turned and looked at me, growling the whole time.

I was pretty pissed off about it, until the next day when it was time for weigh-ins for a personally very important meet. 

I give credit to that damn dog, cause I was an ounce underweight


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a couple Pomeranians around here I wish you'd hit Mountain Man
> ...



Barely.

God they're annoying.


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

I live out in the country so to speak and my neighbor had 2 black labs, another big dog that just had puppies...they are out all day and travel all over the place. The owner comes home at 7 pm feeds them and they are out again.  I treat my large yard for bugs ie. ticks, fleas, beetles etc which cost a lot of money and these dogs not only dump in our yard but bring those bugs!  We have tried 3 times talking to him and explaining how he must contain those dogs in a fenced area, inside the house, or leash them.  The last time my husband spoke to him he told him he will call the dog catcher on his ass.  Nothing from this neighbor!  One of the dogs growls at me and we have two tiny dogs who we leash and walk on our land.  I cannot take my dogs out half the time because they are around!  

I have no idea what to do now, I want to be a nice neighbor but this is infringing on me.  Gosh just yesterday I was sitting on my back porch reading a book and one came running up to me, all wet (swiming in the river) and I saw two huge ticks on him.  I took them out but was scared to do it.  

MM, never risk your life, for a dog.  If people cannot leash their pets then they will have to learn a lesson the hard way.  I know you love animals and don't want to harm one but it's a dog or you so remember that.


----------



## brewerboy (May 25, 2009)

Terry said:


> I live out in the country so to speak and my neighbor had 2 black labs, another big dog that just had puppies...they are out all day and travel all over the place. The owner comes home at 7 pm feeds them and they are out again.  I treat my large yard for bugs ie. ticks, fleas, beetles etc which cost a lot of money and these dogs not only dump in our yard but bring those bugs!  We have tried 3 times talking to him and explaining how he must contain those dogs in a fenced area, inside the house, or leash them.  The last time my husband spoke to him he told him he will call the dog catcher on his ass.  Nothing from this neighbor!  One of the dogs growls at me and we have two tiny dogs who we leash and walk on our land.  I cannot take my dogs out half the time because they are around!
> 
> I have no idea what to do now, I want to be a nice neighbor but this is infringing on me.  Gosh just yesterday I was sitting on my back porch reading a book and one came running up to me, all wet (swiming in the river) and I saw two huge ticks on him.  I took them out but was scared to do it.
> 
> MM, never risk your life, for a dog.  If people cannot leash their pets then they will have to learn a lesson the hard way.  I know you love animals and don't want to harm one but it's a dog or you so remember that.




In your situation I would say its time to load the handgun and send a few rounds NEAR those damn dogs. They'll get it eventually.

That and the owner will at some point come to the realization that you're fucking crazy


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I live out in the country so to speak and my neighbor had 2 black labs, another big dog that just had puppies...they are out all day and travel all over the place. The owner comes home at 7 pm feeds them and they are out again. I treat my large yard for bugs ie. ticks, fleas, beetles etc which cost a lot of money and these dogs not only dump in our yard but bring those bugs! We have tried 3 times talking to him and explaining how he must contain those dogs in a fenced area, inside the house, or leash them. The last time my husband spoke to him he told him he will call the dog catcher on his ass. Nothing from this neighbor! One of the dogs growls at me and we have two tiny dogs who we leash and walk on our land. I cannot take my dogs out half the time because they are around!
> ...


Or I'll get arrested for terrorist threats to a dog.  Don't forget I'm in the viewing area of Michael Vick. lol

Actually I have a beebee rifle in my garage and picked it up a few times to scare the dogs away, which didn't work.  *sigh*


----------



## alan1 (May 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



I was out in the country, and the dog was fenced.  He'd dug a hole under the fence and squirmed through just to fuck with me.
The owners were nowhere around at the time.  I went back a few days later and let them know the dog had figured a way out and they fixed that.


----------



## Lycurgus (May 25, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I'm on my way home from work, a quick stop at the store for a bottle of merlot, then rolling on down the road at about 38mph in a 35 zone.
> There is a couple people walking down the sidewalk with their dogs.
> Suddenly, one of them damn dogs darts into the street right in front.
> There is another car to my left.  I hit the brakes, swerve to the left as far as I can without hitting the other car.
> ...




I have upright idiots on two legs do that all the time, so what is your point?


----------



## Shogun (May 26, 2009)

I totally agree with leash laws.  Animal owners that are irresponsible enough to let their animal roam should be hogtied and kicked in the face.  A friend of mine was walking his PAIR of giant, hulking Akitas this weekend when someone's pittbull just ran up and started barking and lunging.  It didn't take long for Al Capone (the male) and Nikita (the female) to dominate the shit out of the pit while it's owner stood about 30ft away calling for it.  Not only could that have been a kid that was attacked but the stupid pit almost got eaten "when animals attack" style.  Seriously, irresponsible pet owners piss me off.


----------



## Coyote (May 26, 2009)

Some people are just too stupid to own dogs.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 26, 2009)

As a long time dog lover and a person who has never had less than 2 dogs at any one time, I always, always, always have my dogs leashed when they are not within my fenced in yard.  I even leash them when I walk out of the gate to the driveway.

If you leash your dogs, no matter what happens; be it a loose dog starts a fight with your dog and loses or if you injure a loose dog that started a fight with your dog etc, you are always on the winning side of the argument.

I'll never for get when my wife and our 3 dogs (2 Huskies and a Cattle Dog) were surrounded by 3 German Shepherds at a local lake.  I had the huskies and my wife had the cattle dog.  My little cattle dog is not one to back down andd he would have been torn to shreds if he was loose and my older husky was one not to take any shit.  My wife hauled the cattle dog up onto a picnic table while I, with the huskies' leashes in one hand proceeded to throw rocks at the loose dogs.

the fucknut who owned the Shepherds started yelling at me not to throw rocks at his dogs.  I told him if his dogs were not under control in 10 seconds that I would mace them.  he called his dogs but they didn't listen so I pulled my can of mace off my belt and got 2 of his dogs dead in the face.

He filed a police report and tried to sue me for the veterinarian bills but because my dogs were leashed and his were loose and menacing I won.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 26, 2009)

I agree with leash laws, and I kept my toddlers in harnesses until they outgrew them. They would just take off blindly, wherever we were, and that's not good next to a road or in a parking lot.

I'm still a little concerned...if you don't have time to stop for a dog, would you have time to stop for a kid? Were you going the speed limit when you almost hit the dog?

Nothing irritates me more than seeing people cruise through school and park zones, oblivious to the fact there are a hundred kids darting around.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 26, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> As a long time dog lover and a person who has never had less than 2 dogs at any one time, I always, always, always have my dogs leashed when they are not within my fenced in yard.  I even leash them when I walk out of the gate to the driveway.
> 
> If you leash your dogs, no matter what happens; be it a loose dog starts a fight with your dog and loses or if you injure a loose dog that started a fight with your dog etc, you are always on the winning side of the argument.
> 
> ...



That's classic.
I had a property that ran along the river, about 24 acres. And our stupid neighbors would let their mastiff or great dane or whatever he was (BIG) and their German Shepherd and Rottweiler just run the river. Along with 3-4 other big dogs. We had cows and horses, a sheep and various and assorted animals, including KIDS. 

These flipping dogs would come over and terrify my mother, threaten my dogs, and chase our cows and horses. I kept complaining to the assholes hwo owned them (Ik now I've shared this story before) but they insisted their dogs would never hurt anything, they were just "playing".

So one day my mom was out and came in and she was shaken. She said a pack of dogs had our cow and her calf backed up against the fence and wouldn't let them out...and when my mom had yelled at them they moved towards her.

I loaded the 30-30 and headed out. Those fuckers heard me cock it and disappeared into the grass (which was tall). I went to my neighbors (personally) and told him I was putting traps around the perimeter of my property, and when I caught his dog I wasn't killing it, I was leaving it there until it died, then putting it on his fence. Needless to say, that was the end of our problem.


----------



## Immanuel (May 26, 2009)

I just have two words for all you dog lovers:

CATS RULE!  

Immie


----------



## Coyote (May 26, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> As a long time dog lover and a person who has never had less than 2 dogs at any one time, I always, always, always have my dogs leashed when they are not within my fenced in yard.  I even leash them when I walk out of the gate to the driveway.
> 
> If you leash your dogs, no matter what happens; be it a loose dog starts a fight with your dog and loses or if you injure a loose dog that started a fight with your dog etc, you are always on the winning side of the argument.
> 
> ...



I will admit I don't always have my dogs leashed but I'm very careful of who and where and when they are unleashed and some are never unleashed outside a fenced area.  I never walk them unleashed near a paved road - dogs are dogs and even the most well behaved dog might see something and make a dash for it.  And - despite what some dog owners will think - not everyone loves little fido and will appreciate a strange dog running full speed towards them.


----------



## alan1 (May 26, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I agree with leash laws, and I kept my toddlers in harnesses until they outgrew them. They would just take off blindly, wherever we were, and that's not good next to a road or in a parking lot.
> 
> I'm still a little concerned...if you don't have time to stop for a dog, would you have time to stop for a kid? Were you going the speed limit when you almost hit the dog?
> 
> Nothing irritates me more than seeing people cruise through school and park zones, oblivious to the fact there are a hundred kids darting around.



The dog darted out in front of me so quickly, no, I didn't have time to stop.  I did have time to slow down, and as I said, I moved to my left as far as I could without hitting the car next to me.

The road was a pretty major thoroughfare, 2 lanes each direction.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 26, 2009)

Coyote said:


> I will admit I don't always have my dogs leashed but I'm very careful of who and where and when they are unleashed and some are never unleashed outside a fenced area.  I never walk them unleashed near a paved road - dogs are dogs and even the most well behaved dog might see something and make a dash for it.  And - despite what some dog owners will think - not everyone loves little fido and will appreciate a strange dog running full speed towards them.



That's really the purpose of the leash laws -- for when they're OUTSIDE the fenced area. So long as the fence is secure, no problem.


----------

